# Advice?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flux TT30's for the banana and SF45's for the Trice. They are really different boards though. One is a shitty park board and the other is a slightly overpriced all mountain freeride deck. To some better options that blend all mountain and park look at the Nitro Room, Arbiter View, and Signal Omni.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

What, no Arbor shout out Nivek? Westmark/Blacklist?? Also Never Summer - read reviews and find the one that fits!! 

I have the Skate Banana and love it - AMAZING grip FACT - it revolutionised my riding not great for bombing particularly - little bit jumpy, but I have a feeling that I won't be picking it up again when my N S Proto CT arrives!!!!!!)

I have some '10 Cartels which are awesome and I love them. Very responsive! Maybe not as "cozy" as the TT30s (Flux in general maybe) but have never found them to be uncomfortable in any way!!! 
Look for Rome Targas for similar results to Cartels

Rome 390s/ Boss 390s for more park orientated


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually, there was supposed to be an Arbor board in there. Arbor Coda not Arbiter View. Also its a Nitro Rook. Not room. I'm doing this on my phone which in its recent update decided to add auto correct to the slide out keyboard. It's been pissing me off a lot lately.


----------



## bliiss (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, what you said pretty much turned me off the skate banana so if i was looking for a board great for carving but also great for the park, what board do you reckon??


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

What you're asking for doesn't really exist. The TRS would be too stiff to take all round the park. Landing jumps (any size 5ft - 70ft) would be a piece of cake but maybe rails and definitely pressing is where this board would be not so great. The SB is a great rails board and is really fun and playful and not too stiff to press, but take it on a long hard carve and you will quickly realise it is not the board for the job. 

The Attack Banana is between the SB and TRS (I believe) if you want to go with Lib Tech. I would recommend the Proto CT from Never Summer - user LTBB is selling one for 900NZD I don't know how that translates into USD or GBP but this board is playful and poppy and can carve well enough. User Leo has the Never Summer Evo and says it's his everyday board. It's more playful and flexible than the Proto but then won't handle carving as comfortabley. And on the opposite side the Heritage can "handle" the park but is absolutely great for hard charging! The Arbor Westmark (also Blacklist) is being raved about at the moment too. The Westmark is along the same lines as the Proto as I understand it. Arbor Coda being the heritage's direct competition (I think). 

Work out where your snowboard heart lies and get the board that suits best your style. I know I want a board to be stiffer when I'm charging but if I can't play with it and trick it about then I'd rather sacrifice a little stability for oodles of fun. 

Nivek knows the score more than me and will no doubt be able to correct most of the things I have said but these are rough guidelines for a couple of companies. Will it be very icey where you go to ride? There's just so much to take into consideration. Say more about your preferences and normal conditions etc


----------



## bliiss (Jul 10, 2011)

If I was to purchase the never summer evo. Which bindings should I get??


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Can't give you much advice on the Flux bindings, but for an Evo i feel the Rome 390 Bosses (or just 390) would be good. If you plan on having it as your daily ride, however, I might also suggest the K2 Auto Uprise. They've worked really well for me as a daily driver, and I haven't seen any reviews on the new models that would suggest otherwise.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

bliiss said:


> If I was to purchase the never summer evo. Which bindings should I get??


Rome 390 (boss if poss)
Flux tt30 

Those are my recommendations. But for stiffer with more response

Burton Cartel 
Rome Targa
Flux Sp45 ( I think - can't check I'm at work) 

Check what Angry rode with his Evo wen he demoed it. Also Leo demoed it too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Carve and park exists. Arbor Westmark and the Flow Era can both do it.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

i've been rocking the K2 formulas for a few years great park bindings and very comfortable


----------



## alternatevista (May 26, 2011)

You can also go the other way with K2 Hurrithane/Flux RK30 for uber flexiness. Although not going to be ideal for all-mtn riding, but it's all personal preference anyway.


----------

